# Brumating a new snake?



## Vader1 (3 mo ago)

Hi ,
So this is my first year owning Kingsnakes, and today I purchased a Nuevo Leon King that's maybe a little over a year. I've only ever owned Balls (I'm American) and Corns so I have never brumated and seeing as its roughly that time of year I wanted to know if it would be advisable to brumate my new King or hold off a year.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Vader1 said:


> Hi ,
> So this is my first year owning Kingsnakes, and today I purchased a Nuevo Leon King that's maybe a little over a year. I've only ever owned Balls (I'm American) and Corns so I have never brumated and seeing as its roughly that time of year I wanted to know if it would be advisable to brumate my new King or hold off a year.


Personally, unless you want to breed him, unless he stops feeding for the winter I wouldn't bother brumating him. My Cali king stops feeding from September to March & takes to his hide at the cold end- he brumates himself, so I just leave him alone. All my other snakes feed through winter.


----------

